
Ask HN: Would you like to have local communities for remote workers? - Mister_Y
We are testing an idea of developing communities in different places in Europe, here&#x27;s the first try: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;nomadclub.co&#x2F;
In case your answer could be yes, what do you think the website should have and what do you think it&#x27;d be important for the service to provide? would you use it? we&#x27;re happy to take any feedback! :)
======
brudgers
I don't see anything that is particularly tuned to remote work. While I think
there might be some market for something like this, as a business I would
consider targeting the service toward enterprise rather than individuals
because:

1\. Enterprise is less price sensitive.

2\. A single sales transaction can be for many remote workers in many locals.

3\. It is easier to identify sales leads among corporations than individual
remote workers.

4\. It is hard to see a bottom line financial benefit for an individual remote
worker.

Good luck.

~~~
Mister_Y
Thank you, I think you are making a very good point here, We will test that
out, definitely!

------
SYA_SP
Hmmmm, I believe the having communities would be nice, but it will probably be
difficult in the beginning, I would add pricing to your website since it
doesn't say anything and I would also make it easier to buy directly
(e-commerce)

~~~
Mister_Y
Yeah, we want to make it into an e-commerce with a clear pricing included,
this is our first sketch and we wanted to prove it could be a good idea,
thanks for your comment, we will definitely follow that line!

~~~
SYA_SP
Then ok, I didn't know it was that early stage, but yeah, gather feedback,
improve it, get feedback again and repeat this process for as long as needed.

~~~
Mister_Y
Yeah, I agree, we wanna test everything out before we offer our exact
solution, we started out during Christmas time with this project and we
believe is something that can definitely give value to it's potential users.

